# [email protected]



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Yahoo Buys Mobile 'Self-Destruct' Messaging App Blink | Fox Business



> We built Blink because we believe everyone should be free to show the same honesty and spontaneity in their online conversations as they can in person,”


So, any texts and photos disappear at a set time? That's supposed to be honest?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

> We built Blink because we believe everyone should be free to show the same honesty and spontaneity in their online conversations as they can in person.


The notion that the same level of "honesty" or "spontaneity" that exists in face-to-face interactions with others will be present in anonymous interactions with others is hilarious at best, and makes this quote one of the stupidest things that I've ever read. Easily. 

Virtually _no one_ is 100% honest when dealing w/ others in person. Why? Immediate accountability. Duh.

The relative anonymity offered by the Internet is often little more than a warm, safe, blankety haven that emboldens the trog, troll, or 12-year-old bully that seems to lie within so many of us. 

LOL indeed.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

How is that honest? Deleting stuff???

When you have an in person conversation, you cannot "unsay" things.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The quote says "the SAME honesty". Which for most people isn't much. I only take this to mean that you can be about as open in what you say there as face to face - which immediately disappears - unless you're being recorded.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> *The quote says "the SAME honesty".* Which for most people isn't much. I only take this to mean that you can be about as open in what you say there as face to face - which immediately disappears - unless you're being recorded.


Point taken. But if you change this...

"Virtually no one is 100% honest when dealing w/ others in person. Why? Immediate accountability. Duh."

...to this...

"Virtually no one displays the same level of honesty when dealing w/ others in person as they do when doing so anonymously. Why? Immediate accountability. Duh."

...then my points are all still valid.


----------

